# Angelverbote - Würdet ihr schwarzangeln?



## Thomas9904 (29. August 2016)

*Angelverbote - Würdet ihr schwarzangeln?​*Ist natürlich ein rein hypothetische Frage, da alle Angler sich ja immer an alle Regeln halten, ist ja klar.. 

Siehe dazu:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=247694

Da aber auf der anderen Seite immer mehr Verbote rund ums Angeln kommen (wie in NDS die ganzen geplanten Verbote von Nachtangel-, Fütter- bis komplettem Angelverbot, Setzkescherverbot Westfalen-Lippe etc.), bestehende eher noch zementiert statt aufgeweicht oder abgeschafft werden (Nachtangelverbot B-W, Abknüppelgebot Bayern, etc.), kann man ja auch mal drüber nachdenken, was man so im hypothetischen Ernstfall "Angelverbot" treiben würde..

Diejenigen, die (einigermaßen) grenznah wohnen an Nachbarländern, können ja noch auf diese ausweichen.

Wer in Deutschlands Mitte wohnt (als Entfernung von den Grenzen gedacht), der hats schon schwieriger..

Und nur noch im Urlaub angeln im Ausland - auch nicht prickelnd, oder??

Aber bevor ihr bei der Abstimmung zu schnell drückt von wegen "ich geh dann schwarzangeln", auch mal daran denken:
Das Angeln soll bzw. ist ja für die meisten Anglern auch Entspannung!

Es kann sicher "spannend und aufregend" sein, wenn man versteckt in einem Gebüsch am Wasser sitzt und auf Kontrollettis achten muss - ob da Angeln aber noch Entspannung ist, kann man sicher mal drüber nachdenken.

Auf der anderen Seite - praktisch gar nicht mehr angeln?

Kann das sein??

Daher hier die Frage:
Wenn Angelverbote in Deutschland kommen würden, würdet ihr dann in Deutschland schwarzangeln?


----------



## exil-dithschi (29. August 2016)

*AW: Angelverbote - Würdet ihr schwarzangeln?*

was heißt angelverbot, ein striktes, also auch für kleinste pfützen, die sonst kein schwein interessieren und wo ich bis jetzt nur mit einverständnis des eigentümers weitestgehend tun und lassen kann was ich will?


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. August 2016)

*AW: Angelverbote - Würdet ihr schwarzangeln?*

Angelverbot soll in diesem hypothetischen Fall heissen:
Angeln verboten in ganz Deutschland


----------



## Relgna (29. August 2016)

*AW: Angelverbote - Würdet ihr schwarzangeln?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Angelverbot soll in diesem hypothetischen Fall heissen:
> Angeln verboten in ganz Deutschland



Wie so sollte ich es dann tuen, nur um als Wilderer dazustehen um Geldstrafen zu zahlen.....Verbot ist Verbot ich tue ja sonst auch nichts was verboten ist.
Gruß


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. August 2016)

*AW: Angelverbote - Würdet ihr schwarzangeln?*



Relgna schrieb:


> Wie so sollte ich es dann tuen, nur um als Wilderer dazustehen um Geldstrafen zu zahlen.....Verbot ist Verbot ich tue ja sonst auch nichts was verboten ist.
> Gruß


Ich gönn Dir ja Deinen Heiligenschein (hoffentlich drückt er nicht :q:q ), habe aber nicht umsonst die Abstimmung oben verlinkt, die ja deutlich zeigt, dass Angler, wenns ums Angeln geht, rechtlich durchaus flexibel reagieren können:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=247694

Bist da also eher ne Minderheit..


----------



## exil-dithschi (29. August 2016)

*AW: Angelverbote - Würdet ihr schwarzangeln?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Angelverbot soll in diesem hypothetischen Fall heissen:
> Angeln verboten in ganz Deutschland


ich hab´s geahnt...:q

na gut, die möglichkeiten dürften ja recht eingeschränkt sein, große seen, flüsse, kanäle, küste scheiden ja fast aus.
entspannter ansitz fällt auch weg, jo, ich denke da würde ich die plörren nur noch für´s angeln im ausland aus dem schuppen holen.

Thomas - du redest von einem generalverbot - da gibbet keine grauzonen mehr.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. August 2016)

*AW: Angelverbote - Würdet ihr schwarzangeln?*



exil-dithschi schrieb:


> Thomas - du redest von einem generalverbot - da gibbet keine grauzonen mehr.


So isses - hab ja extra gewarnt vor zu schnellem drücken beim Schwarzangeln :


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Aber bevor ihr bei der Abstimmung zu schnell drückt von wegen "ich geh dann schwarzangeln", auch mal daran denken:
> Das Angeln soll bzw. ist ja für die meisten Anglern auch Entspannung!
> 
> Es kann sicher "spannend und aufregend" sein, wenn man versteckt in einem Gebüsch am Wasser sitzt und auf Kontrollettis achten muss - ob da Angeln aber noch Entspannung ist, kann man sicher mal drüber nachdenken.


----------



## Relgna (29. August 2016)

*AW: Angelverbote - Würdet ihr schwarzangeln?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Bist da also eher ne Minderheit..



Ja ich habe vor dem Schein nicht schwarz geangel, ich habe den Schein gemacht um legal zu angeln wie es die Deutschen Gesetze hergeben.
Sollte es verboten werden dann ist es so und ich werde nicht schwarz angel.
Gut ev. bin ich ja auch nicht der Angler schlecht hin aber ich verstehe nicht das Angler sich als so "flexiebel" auf ihrer eigenen Plattform darstellen [emoji3] .


----------



## grubenreiner (29. August 2016)

*AW: Angelverbote - Würdet ihr schwarzangeln?*

Rein theoretisch:
Bei einem kompletten Angelverbot wären die meisten kleineren Gewässer unbewirtschaftet. Wer sollte dort kontrollieren?
Die jetzt schon überforderte Polizei?
Freiwillige Aufseher der Schützermafia die sich eh nicht auskennen?
Meiner Meinung nach würde das bedeuten dass die meisten Gewässer unkontrolliert und ohne jemanden der sich für sie interessiert verwildern.
Da müsste ich dann eben meine Ausrüstung im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes verkleinern und unauffälliger gestalten sowie die Angelzeiten etwas anpassen ;-) .


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. August 2016)

*AW: Angelverbote - Würdet ihr schwarzangeln?*



grubenreiner schrieb:


> Da müsste ich dann eben meine Ausrüstung im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes verkleinern und unauffälliger gestalten


Das wär ja schon fast wieder nen eigenen Thread wert:
"Wiederkehr der kurzgeteilten Teleskopruten"

:q:q:q


----------



## Lajos1 (29. August 2016)

*AW: Angelverbote - Würdet ihr schwarzangeln?*

Hallo,

bei einem totalen Angelverbot wären aber die Kontrollen leicht; jeder der angelt, angelt dann schwarz und jeder der mit einer Angel am Gewässer angetroffen wird ist dran.
Andererseits rein hypothetisch, würde ja einer Enteignung der Fischereirechtsbesitzer gleichkommen und deshalb rechtlich gesehen in größerem Umfang nicht durchführbar.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Seele (29. August 2016)

*AW: Angelverbote - Würdet ihr schwarzangeln?*

Also im Falle des Falles, wüsste ich dann mehr Gewässer an denen man weniger erwischt werden würde als wie wenn Angler vorhanden wären. Wenn ich das so mit kriege was jetzt schon alles Schwarzgeangelt wird, da könnte es einem schlecht werden. Wenn dann erst noch die "legalen" Angler weg fallen, dann ist an den Gewässern absolut nichts mehr los.

Gut ausgedenhte Schlepp oder Klopftouren fallen dann wohl weg


----------



## Tobi92 (29. August 2016)

*AW: Angelverbote - Würdet ihr schwarzangeln?*

Stellt sich mir die Frage, wer das dann kontrollieren würde. Aktuell werden Schwarzfischer ja überwiegend von Vereinsmitgliedern oder von Kontrolleuren der Vereine, welche zum Schutz deren Eigentums eingestellt sind und somit wegfallen würden, erwischt.
So, völlig entspanntes Fischen, bloß bisschen auf Passanten aufpassen. Einzig das Meer und größere Seen wie z.b. Chiemsee würden wegfallen (bzw wären riskanter zu befischen), da staatlich eingesetzte Kontrollgremien.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. August 2016)

*AW: Angelverbote - Würdet ihr schwarzangeln?*



Seele schrieb:


> Also im Falle des Falles, wüsste ich dann mehr Gewässer an denen man weniger erwischt werden würde als wie wenn Angler vorhanden wären.


Noch gar nicht dran gedacht, stimmt ja...

Weniger legale Angler = weniger Aufpasser (war ja auch immer mein Argument beim abschaffen Nachtangelverbot , dass ich da hier nicht selber dran gedacht habe - Danke Seele!!)


----------



## exil-dithschi (29. August 2016)

*AW: Angelverbote - Würdet ihr schwarzangeln?*



grubenreiner schrieb:


> Wer sollte dort kontrollieren?
> Die jetzt schon überforderte Polizei?
> Freiwillige Aufseher der Schützermafia die sich eh nicht auskennen?


was gibt´s denn da auszukennen?
angeln verboten, ist doch super, braucht man noch weniger kontrollettis.


----------



## Franky (29. August 2016)

*AW: Angelverbote - Würdet ihr schwarzangeln?*

Ich glaube, das wird die Wiedergeburt der Instant-Fisherman... :q Angler erkennt man dann an Gummistiefeln, die unter dem langen Trenchcoat vorblitzen. Irgendwo muss man vor lauter Angel- und Rucksackverboten ja sein Zeugs unauffällig durch die Öffentlichkeit tragen!

Was mir da gerade als Innovative Bekleidung einfällt - der Wende-Trenchcoat. Auf Links getragen wird dieser zum Ghillie-Suit :q


----------



## UMueller (29. August 2016)

*AW: Angelverbote - Würdet ihr schwarzangeln?*

Einem Angler das angeln zu verbieten ist so als wenn man einem Hund das Laufen verbietet.


----------



## Angler9999 (29. August 2016)

*AW: Angelverbote - Würdet ihr schwarzangeln?*

Hypothetisch...

- Angeln verboten
- keine Angelvereine
- somit keine Kontrolleure aus den Vereinen
- extrem wenig "staatliche" Kontrolleure

- keine Fischereiabgabe 
- keine Mitgliedsbeiträge
- kein Angelerlaubniskarte

1 x pro Jahr erwischt werden (von wem?) kann u.U. sogar preiswerter sein.


----------



## capri2 (29. August 2016)

*AW: Angelverbote - Würdet ihr schwarzangeln?*

Kommt auf das Strafmaß an...


----------



## Wallerschreck (29. August 2016)

*AW: Angelverbote - Würdet ihr schwarzangeln?*

Also wenn es wirklich in ganz Deutschland pauschal verboten wäre dann würde ich mir wahrscheinlich irgendeinen abgelegenen Tümpel in der Prärie suchen und dort Schwarzangeln wo die chance erwischt zu werden zwischen 0-0,5% liegt. Realistisch betrachtet ist eine flächendeckende Kontrolle aller Gewässer überhaupt nicht durchführbar, schon gar nicht wenn die ganzen freiwilligen Kontrolleure (90% selbst Angler) wegfallen würden. Und selbst wenn dann irgendwelche geisteskranken PETA Jünger als Kontroletten einspringen würden dann würden die faulen Säcke eh nur da kontrollieren wo sie bequem mit dem Auto vorfahren können. Durch die Büsche schlagen tut sich von dem Schlag keiner....


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. August 2016)

*AW: Angelverbote - Würdet ihr schwarzangeln?*



capri2 schrieb:


> Kommt auf das Strafmaß an...


wer sich vom Strafmass erschrecken lässt, hat nicht genügend krimin.... ääääh , anglerische Energie ;-))

Ihr fahrt doch auch alle auf der Autobahn schneller - und wer hat noch nie nen km mehr angegebenen bei der Steuer, als der Arbeitsweg wirklich lang ist (und Steuer sind IMMER Straftaten, nicht nur OWIs..) ???


;-)))


----------



## Andal (29. August 2016)

*AW: Angelverbote - Würdet ihr schwarzangeln?*

Ja. Vorausgesetzt die Danksagungen an die Reiter, Vorreiter und Steigbügelhalter so eines Verbotes lassen mir dazu die Zeit.


----------



## Kurbel (29. August 2016)

*AW: Angelverbote - Würdet ihr schwarzangeln?*

Zitat: wer sich vom Strafmass erschrecken lässt, hat nicht genügend krimin.... ääääh , anglerische Energie ;-))

Falsch: der hat meistenteils auch nicht das nötige Geld.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. August 2016)

*AW: Angelverbote - Würdet ihr schwarzangeln?*

Das stimmt auch, Kurbel!!


----------



## exil-dithschi (29. August 2016)

*AW: Angelverbote - Würdet ihr schwarzangeln?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ihr fahrt doch auch alle auf der Autobahn schneller



jo, aber autofahren ist ja erlaubt und bei verbot angeln ist doch ein ganz anderer schnack als das großzügige auslegen von regeln.


----------



## Kurbel (29. August 2016)

*AW: Angelverbote - Würdet ihr schwarzangeln?*

Genau, wenn ich ein Einkommen im Monat hätte wofür die normalen Leute sich Jahre abrackern, dann würde ich bis zum Erwischt werden, und das könnte unter Umständen lange dauern, ganz entspannt schwarz angeln. Das wäre sowieso mein Traum, denn es giebt einen ganzen Haufen von Seen wo früher, aber jetzt nicht mehr, geangelt werden durfte.


----------



## Stulle (29. August 2016)

*AW: Angelverbote - Würdet ihr schwarzangeln?*

Währe mir hier in Hamburg wäre mir das zu stressig. Ich würde nach Dk ausweichen, nach erheblichen Protest natürlich.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. August 2016)

*AW: Angelverbote - Würdet ihr schwarzangeln?*

Sag ja, wer einigermaßen grenznah wohnt (bei mir wärs Frankreich, Österreich. Schweiz  oder Luxemburg), den würds nicht so hart treffen...


----------



## raxrue (29. August 2016)

*AW: Angelverbote - Würdet ihr schwarzangeln?*



Angler9999 schrieb:


> Hypothetisch...
> 
> - Angeln verboten
> - keine Angelvereine
> ...




Ausserdem würde es ja dann auch Sinn machen, sämtliche Kosten die mit der Angelei zu tun haben ,Rückzufordern weil mann ja für eine ,,Leistung,, Gezahlt hat..so da Wäre Angelschein,Vereine ,Pachten usw...von mir aus auch Ausrüstung..und diese Kosten dann denen Persönlich in Rechnung stellen welche ein gesammt Angelverbot durchsetzten wollen würden, weil meine meinung ist, das auch Fehlentscheidung seitens der Politik strafrechtlich verfolgt gehören....ansonsten gilt ,1 x pro Jahr erwischt werden (von wem?) kann u.U. sogar preiswerter sein.[/QUOTE]


----------



## capri2 (29. August 2016)

*AW: Angelverbote - Würdet ihr schwarzangeln?*

Ich würde das dann aber nicht "Schwarzangeln" nennen, sondern eher "Protest" bzw. "Widerstandsangeln" !


----------



## Stulle (29. August 2016)

*AW: Angelverbote - Würdet ihr schwarzangeln?*

Man könnte sich ja mal treffen harklein an die Regeln halten und anschließend zentnerweise weißfische bei Petra vor die tür kippen, mit netten Plakaten das sie nur gestorben sind weil die tierrechtler das so wollten. Gibt schöne Bilder für die Presse im Sommerloch.


----------



## bootszander (29. August 2016)

*AW: Angelverbote - Würdet ihr schwarzangeln?*

Kontrolle durch die polizei, ist doch klar.
Aber was stellst du da wieder für hypothetische fragen?
Zu erst kommen die einschränkungsverbote und dann erst das generelle angelverbot. 
Und davon sind wir noch sehr weit entfernt. 
Aber denken wir mal an japan wo es in den stätten künstliche angelbecken gibt, diese würden dann auch hier entstehen.
Das werde ich mit meinen 65 j. hoffentlich nicht mehr erleben.
Noch kann ich mein boot ans auto hängen, die natur in deutschland auf dem rhein zum angeln genießen und jeder zeit ins ausland fahren.


----------



## Taxidermist (29. August 2016)

*AW: Angelverbote - Würdet ihr schwarzangeln?*

Mit dieser Fragestellung wird wiedermal Endzeitstimmung verbreitet!
Aber wenn schon "Endzeit", dann würde ich selbstverständlich noch Fischen gehen.
Dieses würde sich zwar etwas anders gestalten als bisher, eher mit Legschnüren und Kiemennetz.
Schließlich habe ich mein Leben als Schwarzangler begonnen, dann kann ich auch so aufhören!
Desweiteren hätte ich auch keine Hemmungen mir noch zusätzlich, das eine oder andere Stück Wildpret "anzueignen".
Dies würde die Familientradition fortführen, mein Opa hat schon die Familie mit Aalschnüren an der Maas und so manchen gewilderten Hasen durch den Krieg gebracht und damals stand der Tod drauf!

Jürgen


----------



## grubenreiner (29. August 2016)

*AW: Angelverbote - Würdet ihr schwarzangeln?*



exil-dithschi schrieb:


> was gibt´s denn da auszukennen?
> angeln verboten, ist doch super, braucht man noch weniger kontrollettis.



Ich meinte mit "auskennen" örtlich/an den Gewässern/in der lokalen Gegend, sorry, mißverständlich ausgedrückt.

Was ich damit eigentlich andeuten wollte: In meiner Gegend gibts kleine Gewässer die kennen 90% der Bevölkerung gar nicht, ohne angler ist da schlicht niemand mehr außer vielleicht mal einem Jäger oder Landwirt im Forst.


----------



## raxrue (29. August 2016)

*AW: Angelverbote - Würdet ihr schwarzangeln?*

Mhh..stell gerade fest das man mit,, Weiss nicht,, zu einer Minderheit gehört...und die meisten würden weiterangeln....Spannend wäre zu wissen wie es im,, Ernstfall,, gemacht wird....jedenfalls ein nettes Thema..


----------



## Mart Kong (29. August 2016)

*AW: Angelverbote - Würdet ihr schwarzangeln?*

Ich denke nicht, dass es zu einem Verbot kommt. Auch wenn die Verbandsarbeit auf Bundesebene nicht existiert, wird man kaum 5 Millionen Wähler ignorieren. Die Angelgegner wählen eh die Grünen und alle anderen Parteien würden nur Wähler verlieren. Um zur Frage zurück zu kommen. Wenn etwas verboten ist, mache ich es nicht. Und der Hinweis mit dem zu schnell fahren hinkt. Die Frage müsste lauten. Fährst du Auto wenn in D das Autofahren verboten ist? Ich glaube nicht, da man als einzelner Autofahrer auffällt und so wäre auch der einzige Angler an einem Gewässer auffällig. Und heimlich und verborgen zu angeln wäre keine Option für mich.


----------



## raxrue (29. August 2016)

*AW: Angelverbote - Würdet ihr schwarzangeln?*

auserdem sollte es nicht,, Schwarz,,angeln heissen ...sondern Pilk..Spinn..Wobbler.. und dann hinten immer,, Fischen,, ...somit wäre es wieder legal...


----------



## Nidderauer (29. August 2016)

*AW: Angelverbote - Würdet ihr schwarzangeln?*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Mit dieser Fragestellung wird wiedermal Endzeitstimmung verbreitet!


 
 Das sehe ich genauso. Sorgt lieber dafür, dass es nicht dazu kommt, dann stellt sich die Frage nicht 

 Und solange man anderweitig Nahrungsmittel auf legalem Wege auftreiben kann, macht das auch ziemlich wenig Sinn, sich dem unnötigen Streß des Erwischtwerdens auszusetzen.

 Grüße Sven


----------



## Vanner (29. August 2016)

*AW: Angelverbote - Würdet ihr schwarzangeln?*

Ich hab als Schwarzangler angefangen, ich würde auch als Schwarzangler enden.


----------



## bombe20 (29. August 2016)

*AW: Angelverbote - Würdet ihr schwarzangeln?*

ich würde im falle eines verbotes wahrscheinlich auf reusen ausweichen. die lassen sich unauffällig und versteckt auslegen und bei nacht und nebel wieder einholen. warum ohne vernünftigen grund auf leckeren fisch verzichten, wenn er im fluss vor meiner nase schwimmt.
im falle einer akuten notversorgung (vgl. aufruf zur privaten bevorratung im katastrophenfall) würde ich sogar zu aalschnüren greifen.
wäre das noch angeln, thomas?


----------



## UMueller (29. August 2016)

*AW: Angelverbote - Würdet ihr schwarzangeln?*

Nein nicht schwarzangeln im klassischen Sinn ( gilt als Fischwilderei ) und heimlich, sondern immer in kleinen Gruppen, als Protest oder demonstrativ durchführen (WIR ANGELN TROTZDEM). Ja klar kommt dann die Polizei und nimmt uns unter Umständen sogar fest. Bin mal gespannt wie lange dann ein Angelverbot aufrechterhalten werden könnte, wenn die Öffentlichkeit mitbekommt, wie gegen harmlose Angler agiert wird. Allerdings bedarf es dann auch einen Verband der hinter uns steht und nicht einen wie jetzt. Ein Bauernverband steht ja auch hinter seinen Landwirten, auch wenn sich Güllemißgeschicke wieder häufen. Ist wohl ein kruder Vergleich, weil dieser Verband so mächtig ist. Aber er wird wahrgenommen und setzt sich im Zweifel auch für seine Klientel ein, im Gegensatz zum DAFV.


----------



## Vanner (29. August 2016)

*AW: Angelverbote - Würdet ihr schwarzangeln?*



UMueller schrieb:


> Allerdings bedarf es dann auch einen Verband der hinter uns steht und nicht einen wie jetzt.



Ein Verband, welcher auch immer, hätte sich dann eh erledigt. Die haben da ja keine Einkünfte mehr. 
Okay, mit Einkünften machen sie auch nichts oder nur Mist.


----------



## Andal (29. August 2016)

*AW: Angelverbote - Würdet ihr schwarzangeln?*

Irgendwie beschleicht mich der Verdacht, dieses Verbot wird von einigen regelrecht herbeigesehnt, nur um sich dann damit zu brüsten, man hätte es ja schon immer gewußt und geweissagt!


----------



## junglist1 (29. August 2016)

*AW: Angelverbote - Würdet ihr schwarzangeln?*

Ich würde genau wie die meisten mir bekannten Angelkollegen einfach weitermachen und das öffentlich. Was soll da schon passieren wenn einfach jeder das Verbot missachten würde, können ja schlecht 5 mio neue Haftplätze auf die schnelle Schaffen. Kollektive missachtung wäre mMn in diesem Fall das beste.
Und falls es zu strafen kommt werden diese natürlich ebenfalls nicht anerkannt-gezahlt. Müssen halt nur alle mitmachen, woran es bei den Deutschen leider scheitern wird......


----------



## bootszander (29. August 2016)

*AW: Angelverbote - Würdet ihr schwarzangeln?*

Angeln und jagen sind mit die ältesten berufe.
Aber wer weiß, wenn die erdbevölkerung so weiter wachst?


----------



## bootszander (29. August 2016)

*AW: Angelverbote - Würdet ihr schwarzangeln?*

junglist 1 gute meinung. 
Aber denk mal den stör den man auch nicht mehr fangen darf.


----------



## PirschHirsch (29. August 2016)

*AW: Angelverbote - Würdet ihr schwarzangeln?*



> Da müsste ich dann eben meine Ausrüstung im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes  verkleinern und unauffälliger gestalten sowie die Angelzeiten etwas  anpassen ;-) .


Würde ich exakt auch so machen. 

Ich achte schon jetzt als Legal-Angler im regionalen BW-Naherholungsraum mit Nachtangelverbot drauf, beim Angeln möglichst wenigen Menschen zu begegnen bzw. diesen möglichst wenig aufzufallen 

--> die Anwesenheit von Menschen (inkl. Hunden/Kindern/Modellbooten/Disco-Stereoanlagen etc.) und Abschalten beim Angeln vertragen sich nach meiner Definition überhaupt nicht. 

Hab's ja schon an anderer Stelle geschrieben: 

Will weder Hundefutternapf noch Bälger-Pausenclown noch sonst eine Art von dauerangeglotztem Zootier sein. Alles weg von mir, und das möglichst weit. Was nicht da ist, labert einen gar nicht erst dumm zu. 

Ich belästige niemanden in seiner Freizeit, also soll der mich gefälligst auch nicht in meiner belästigen. Er hat zweifellos ebenfalls das volle Recht auf Gewässernutzung, soll mir aber bitte nicht unmittelbar und schon gar nicht absichtlich auf den Sack gehen.

--> auch kleinere Gewässer (sofern keine Selbstbagger-Badewannen 50x5x2 m) sind groß genug dafür, dass jeder für sich sein Eckchen finden und dem anderen friedlich sowie freiwillig vom Hals bleiben kann. 

Das geht schon - sofern man das denn will und sich ggf. nett miteinander abspricht (man muss nicht ums Verrecken dort angeln, wo jemand schwimmt - genauso muss man nicht ums Verrecken dort schwimmen, wo jemand angelt; der Platz reicht mit etwas gutem Willen friedlich und gleichzeitig für beide).

"Freibadangeln" bei Vollinvasion saugt jedoch komplett, da hat man keine Chance auf Ruhe. Je mehr Einsamkeit und Stille, desto besser. Jeglicher Krieg am Wasser saugt aber ebenso komplett bzw. noch weitaus mehr.

Insofern bleibt einem da im Urban-Touri-Invasionsgebiet nur eine entsprechende Ausweichtaktik, wenn man halbwegs seine Ruhe haben will.

Auch möglichst geräuschlose Fortbewegung auf verschiedenartigem Untergrund ist mir nicht so fremd - das kommt z. B. davon, wenn man gern Schleien in sehr flachem Wasser nahe vor den Füßen belauert. Da gewöhnt man sich Rumtrampeln/-poltern plus Leuchtturm-Silhouette ganz schnell ab.

Insofern fiele mir eine Umstellung auf möglichst unsichtbares und -hörbares Guerilla-Angeln unterm Strich nicht so schwer.

Könnte dann halt leider meine schönen weißen Styxe nicht mehr verwenden bzw. müsste diese auf nicht reflektierendes Stealth-Schwarz umlackieren.

Auch mit derb einschlagsplatschenden Bigbaits wäre es dann vorbei.


----------



## zokker (29. August 2016)

*AW: Angelverbote - Würdet ihr schwarzangeln?*

Wir haben zu DDR Zeiten schon schwarz in Produktionsgewässern geangelt. Nachts im Dunkeln mit Moped los, im Wald die Mopeds versteckt und dann bis zum Morgengrauen geangelt. 


Ich würde wieder nachts losziehen.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (29. August 2016)

*AW: Angelverbote - Würdet ihr schwarzangeln?*

Auch wenn ich mich eigentlich an fast alle Gesetze halte würde ich bei einem Komplettverbot schwarz angeln. 

Ist für mich nicht "nur" irgendein Hobby, das man mal einfach so "austauschen" oder beenden kann. Angeln gehört einfach zu meinem Leben dazu. 

Die würden mich wohl eh nicht erwischen, denn alles was mehr als 100m Fußweg entfernt ist wird von den Kontrolleuren / Polizei etc. eh nicht aufgesucht  Wenn doch werden die Angelsachen (da würde ich nur mit Billigkram angeln) stehen gelassen...und dann schnell weg.


----------



## Laichzeit (29. August 2016)

*AW: Angelverbote - Würdet ihr schwarzangeln?*

Würde mich wahrscheinlich dran halten und mehr im Ausland angeln.
Aber wie früher gänzlich ohne Equipment, Bachforellen mit bloßer Hand in ihren Verstecken zu greifen, wäre eine gefährlich verlockende Versuchung.
Schnorcheln und Tauchen als Ersatzhobby.


----------



## Victor Laszlo (29. August 2016)

*AW: Angelverbote - Würdet ihr schwarzangeln?*

Aber ist es überhaupt möglich das Angeln zu verbieten?
Meines Wissens nach hat der Grundstückseigentümer eines Grundstückes auf dem ein Gewässer liegt ein Aneignungsrecht an den im Wasser befindlichen Fischen, sowie er auch ein Aneignungsrecht an den auf seinem Grundstück befindlichen Sachen hat.
Fische sind auch Sachen.
Wo, in welchem Gesetzeskontext das Aneignungsrecht verankert ist, weiß ich ad hoc nicht. Vielleicht weiß ja jemand mehr.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. August 2016)

*AW: Angelverbote - Würdet ihr schwarzangeln?*

Ganz einfach:
Ja..
Zum aneignen brauchste nicht angeln - Netze, Elektro, Reusen etc.--
Ist keinerlei Problem, das Angeln als solches zu verbieten, um das Fischereirecht inkl. Hegeauftrag trotzdem wahrzunehmen....


----------



## Victor Laszlo (29. August 2016)

*AW: Angelverbote - Würdet ihr schwarzangeln?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Zum aneignen brauchste nicht angeln - Netze, Elektro, Reusen etc.--
> Ist keinerlei Problem, das Angeln als solches zu verbieten, um das Fischereirecht inkl. Hegeauftrag trotzdem wahrzunehmen....



Ein Angelverbot bedarf aber eines Grundes. Welcher sollte das sein wenn nicht eine Schadvermeidung gegenüber dem Fisch? Da stünde das Angeln aber viel besser da als andere Varianten.
Eine Entscheidung aber das Angeln generell zu verbieten würde eh ein Richter fällen, nicht die Peta. 
Und der würde sich an den gesetzlichen Gegebenheiten orientieren. Diese lassen meiner Meinung nach ein Angelverbot nicht zu.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. August 2016)

*AW: Angelverbote - Würdet ihr schwarzangeln?*

Ein Gesetzgeber würde das entscheiden, nicht ein Richter - der wendet die Gesetze der Gesetzgeber nachher nur an, und um PETA gings hier gar nicht.. .

War aber hier auch nicht die Frage.

Deswegen ist auch der erste Satz gleich im Eingangsposting:
Ist natürlich ein rein *hypothetische Frage*....


----------



## Victor Laszlo (29. August 2016)

*AW: Angelverbote - Würdet ihr schwarzangeln?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *hypothetische Frage*....



Hast Recht, ist ein anderes Thema.. Die Frage nach der Möglichkeit drängt sich hier allerdings auf.


----------



## offense80 (29. August 2016)

*AW: Angelverbote - Würdet ihr schwarzangeln?*



Relgna schrieb:


> Ja ich habe vor dem Schein nicht schwarz geangel, ich habe den Schein gemacht um legal zu angeln wie es die Deutschen Gesetze hergeben.
> Sollte es verboten werden dann ist es so und ich werde nicht schwarz angel.
> Gut ev. bin ich ja auch nicht der Angler schlecht hin aber ich verstehe nicht das Angler sich als so "flexiebel" auf ihrer eigenen Plattform darstellen [emoji3] .



Da haben wir auch vielleicht schon den Grund für deine "Gesetzestreue"... du bist wahrscheinlich ( und das ist nicht mal böse gemeint ) ein Angler, der alle halbe Jahre mal zum angeln geht, fährt oder was auch immer und warum auch immer. Viele hier sind untereinander befreundet, machen Ausfahrten zusammen, oder treffen sich zum angeln an ihren Gewässern um ihrem Hobby nach zu gehen und gemeinsam Spaß zu haben. Und diesen Spaß würde man uns nehmen? Lecko Mio.....nix is lol. Dann werden eben "Alarmposten" aufgestellt die nicht angeln sondern mit Handys vor anrückenden "Schergen des Bösen" warnen damit die anderen in Ruhe angeln können. Und alle 2 Stunden wechseln sich die Leute ab. Haben doch die meisten beim Bund auch gelernt.....ups schon den ersten Tipp verraten 

Und ich WETTE, das unter alle denen die gewählt haben, sie würden auch trotz eines Verbotes angeln gehen, auch einige dabei sind, die für den Staat arbeiten ( Polizei, Justiz ect ) und ganz ehrlich einen schxxx auf dieses Verbot ihres "Dienstherren" geben würden.


----------



## Relgna (29. August 2016)

*AW: Angelverbote - Würdet ihr schwarzangeln?*



offense80 schrieb:


> Viele hier sind untereinander befreundet, machen Ausfahrten zusammen, oder treffen sich zum angeln an ihren Gewässern um ihrem Hobby nach zu gehen und gemeinsam Spaß zu haben. Und diesen Spaß würde man uns nehmen?
> .



Das ist ja ein anderes Thema, ich habe nur gesagt das ich nicht schwarzangeln würde, es ist aber richtig das ich noch mehrere Hobbys habe und das Angeln eher nebenher läuft.
Jedoch wenn man andere Aktivitäten verbieten würde die ich auch ausübe so würde ich die eben auch nicht mehr betreiben oder ebend dort wo ich es dürfte.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (29. August 2016)

*AW: Angelverbote - Würdet ihr schwarzangeln?*



Andal schrieb:


> Irgendwie beschleicht mich der Verdacht, dieses Verbot wird von einigen regelrecht herbeigesehnt, nur um sich dann damit zu brüsten, man hätte es ja schon immer gewußt und geweissagt!



Genau das denke ich mittlerweile auch :m.

Angeln wird mMn genauso wenig verboten werden, wie die Jagd. 

Einem Land, dem schwarze Nullen wichtiger als andere sind, fehlen damit nicht nur wichtige Einnahmen. Nein, es wäre schlicht und einfach *unmöglich* solche Verbote zu kontrollieren *und* nebenher auch noch die Aufgaben der betroffenen Gruppen (z.B. Fischbesatz, Gewässerpflege, Wildreduktion zur Vemeidung von Schäden in der Lw. usw. usw.) wahrzunehmen*.
*Unser Staat fährt diesbezüglich schon lange eine Doppelstrategie und ist überhaupt nicht in der Lage, dies so einfach alles umzusschmeissen.
Shit, das war nun Politik und wahrscheinlich fliege ich nun raus, aber sei's drum.
*
@* Topic:
Selbstverständlich würde ich schwarz angeln wenn es, theoretisch, verboten würde. Hab' ich schon früher so gehalten, wenn mich z.B. ein Privatpächter wo fernhalten wollte...
Die Betroffenen wissen das heute auch, ich werde von einigen sogar regelmässig eingeladen.

Tight Lines


----------



## exil-dithschi (29. August 2016)

*AW: Angelverbote - Würdet ihr schwarzangeln?*



grubenreiner schrieb:


> Ich meinte mit "auskennen" örtlich/an den Gewässern/in der lokalen Gegend, sorry, mißverständlich ausgedrückt.
> 
> Was ich damit eigentlich andeuten wollte: In meiner Gegend gibts kleine Gewässer die kennen 90% der Bevölkerung gar nicht, ohne angler ist da schlicht niemand mehr außer vielleicht mal einem Jäger oder Landwirt im Forst.


ah ok, ja so was in der art würde mir auch vorschweben, deshalb habe ich auch "weiß nicht" angekreuzt.
spinn ich das mal weiter so wie einige hier, von wegen endzeitstimmung, ja, dann wären reusen und aalschnüre mittel der wahl, oder natürlich fallenjagd auf wild.
bin ich allerdings nur beim reinen hobby angeln, so würde ich, wie oben geschrieben auf versteckte ecken zurückgreifen, oder ins ausland ausweichen.
für mich ein muß, das nachtangeln mit leuchtpose, gibt für mich nichts besseres als das zuppeln, wandern, abtauchen der pose zu beobachten, den anhieb zu setzen und schließlich den fisch zu landen.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (29. August 2016)

*AW: Angelverbote - Würdet ihr schwarzangeln?*

Ein Leben ohne angeln wäre für mich keine Alternative.
Ich würde alles in Bewegung setzen um mein Hobby weiter ausleben zu können, zur Not auch weg ziehen.

Wenn mir da aber keine anderen Möglichkeiten gegeben wären, dann würde ich wohl die Grauzonen ausnutzen müssen....


----------



## bombe20 (29. August 2016)

*AW: Angelverbote - Würdet ihr schwarzangeln?*



zokker schrieb:


> Wir haben zu DDR Zeiten schon schwarz in Produktionsgewässern geangelt.


dafür haben wir als 12-, 13jährige mal fürchterlich die jacke voll bekommen obwohl wir das ok des betriebsdirektors hatten, dessen sekretärin die mutter eines meiner kumpels war. und gerade diesen kumpel hat es am härtesten getroffen. der typ, der uns verwackelt hat, war einer der vorstände in unserem angelverein und durfte, nachdem wir vor den vorstand zitiert wurden um unsere ausrüstung wiederzubekommen, seinen posten räumen.


----------



## Frame (29. August 2016)

*AW: Angelverbote - Würdet ihr schwarzangeln?*

Auf abgeschlossenem, nicht einsehbarem Gelände wäre es mir dann doch relativ egal falls ich selbst Eigentümer wäre oder der sein OK gibt.
So habe ich als Kind schließlich auch angefangen.


----------



## Bobster (29. August 2016)

*AW: Angelverbote - Würdet ihr schwarzangeln?*

Bei so einer provokanten hypothetischen, stimmungsmachenden Frage:

 Ich würde auf keinen Fall "Schwarzangeln" !
 Da ich C&R betreibe-
 kann ich mir meinen Fisch auch im ALDI kaufen.
 Zum Fische fangen als Nahrungserwerb gibt es effektivere
 Methoden.
 Wenn es wirklich dazu kommen würde; 
 ich würde das als *"Omen"* begreifen :m
 Sofort würde ich alle meine Angelsachen in der Bucht verkaufen und den *Jagdschein* machen #6

 Dann kann ich wirklich mal einiges gezielt ansprechen :q


----------



## elchsechseinhalb (29. August 2016)

*AW: Angelverbote - Würdet ihr schwarzangeln?*

Ich hab  Nein gewählt, aber auch nur weil das Angler freundliche Ausland nicht weit von mir ist.

Gruß
Peter


----------



## macman (29. August 2016)

*AW: Angelverbote - Würdet ihr schwarzangeln?*

Da bekommt die Aussage“ ich gehe zum freundlichen Tackle-DEALER meines vertrauen“ eine andere Bedeutung.:q:q

Oder“ Schatz Sorry ich wurde wieder an der Grenze wegen Tackle schmuggel erwischt.“:q:q:q

Tja das gibt mir zu denken.|evil:


----------



## ulli1958m (29. August 2016)

*AW: Angelverbote - Würdet ihr schwarzangeln?*



Angler9999 schrieb:


> - Angeln verboten
> - keine Angelvereine
> - somit keine Kontrolleure aus den Vereinen
> - extrem wenig "staatliche" Kontrolleure
> ...



_*@Thomas9904*_...Wenn es zum Verbot kommen würde müsstest du das Anglerboard ins Darknet verlegen 
ansonsten bist du Arbeitslos aber hättest dann allerdings viel Zeit um ans Wasser zu gehen #:

|wavey:

Ps: 
Ich würde beim Verbot wieder wie vor 45 Jahren angeln....Weidenstock....Schnürchen dran ggf. mit einer schnell gebastelten Rolle aus einer Garnspule ....und wenn Mr. Kontrolletti kommt fliegt das Stöckchen ins Wasser....*plumps* :q


----------



## Andal (29. August 2016)

*AW: Angelverbote - Würdet ihr schwarzangeln?*



ulli1958m schrieb:


> _*@Thomas9904*_...Wenn es zum Verbot kommen würde müsstest du das Anglerboard ins Darknet verlegen
> ansonsten bist du Arbeitslos aber hättest dann allerdings viel Zeit um ans Wasser zu gehen #:



Doppeltes Schicksal, denn gehen kann/will er ja nicht mehr!


----------



## Brummel (29. August 2016)

*AW: Angelverbote - Würdet ihr schwarzangeln?*

@Mart Kong,

   "Ich denke nicht, dass es zu einem Verbot kommt. Auch wenn die Verbandsarbeit auf Bundesebene nicht existiert, wird man kaum 5 Millionen Wähler ignorieren. Die Angelgegner wählen eh die Grünen und alle anderen Parteien würden nur Wähler verlieren. Um zur Frage zurück zu kommen. Wenn etwas verboten ist, mache ich es nicht. Und der Hinweis mit dem zu schnell fahren hinkt. Die Frage müsste lauten. Fährst du Auto wenn in D das Autofahren verboten ist? Ich glaube nicht, da man als einzelner Autofahrer auffällt und so wäre auch der einzige Angler an einem Gewässer auffällig. Und heimlich und verborgen zu angeln wäre keine Option für mich. "

Das meinst Du wirklich ernst, oder...? |rolleyes
bist sicher der Traum eines jeden "Politikers", der sich am Kamin seines von Billig-Handwerkern gebauten Hauses und von "1€-Sklaven" gepflegten Anwesens lustige, neue und weltverbessernde Gesetzentwürfe einfallen lässt... |kopfkrat
hier werden noch ganz andere und wichtigere Dinge als die Angelei betreffende und vor allem die Meinung von deutlich mehr als 5 Millionen "Wählern" ignoriert !

An alle#h, 

glaubt ihr wirklich das komplette Angelverbot ist zu weit hergeholt und nicht kontrollierbar ?
Wer weiß was heutige Satelliten und nicht zu vergessen die allseits beliebten Drohnen mit Wärmebildkameras und anderen hochentwickelten elektronischen "Spielereien" zu leisten imstande sind ?
Das ist auch noch weitaus günstiger als Tausende von Polizisten oder "Rangern" zu bezahlen. :m

Egal, Petri Heil |wavey:#6

Gruß Torsten


----------



## Sneep (29. August 2016)

*AW: Angelverbote - Würdet ihr schwarzangeln?*

Hallo,

Kann es sein, dass wir uns im Sommerloch befinden?

Das wildern würde ich schön sein lassen. Dann gibt es eine ganz neue Situation.
Wenn jeder der angelt sich strafbar macht, ist leicht festzustellen wer wildert, jeder der angelt. Da braucht es keine ausgebildete Kontrolleure mit Kenntnissen vom Fischereirecht.
Und es muss niemand kommen, der auch kontrollberechtigt ist.
Das kann dann auch die Peta -Ortsgruppe erledigen. 
Täter orten und anzeigen.

Viele Rentner würden von den Parksündern auf Schwarzangler umsatteln. 
Wenn das ausartet mit der Wilderei, wird es auch sicher nicht mit einer Verwarnung abgehen.

Hat denn schon jemand genauere Infos, wann das Angelverbot denn kommen soll. Ich werde auf jeden Fall vorher mein Angelgerät verkaufen, das ist ja dann fast unverkäuflich.

Ich und andere haben immer damit gerechnet,  aber dass es jetzt so schnell geht. Ich geh dann wieder Briefmarken sammeln.

sneep


----------



## Frame (29. August 2016)

*AW: Angelverbote - Würdet ihr schwarzangeln?*



ulli1958m schrieb:


> _*@Thomas9904*_...Wenn es zum Verbot kommen würde müsstest du das Anglerboard ins Darknet verlegen
> ansonsten bist du Arbeitslos aber hättest dann allerdings viel Zeit um ans Wasser zu gehen #:
> 
> |wavey:
> ...



|good: Sowas in der Art meinte ich :m. Super!


----------



## Brummel (29. August 2016)

*AW: Angelverbote - Würdet ihr schwarzangeln?*

Sommerloch... ?? :q

nee, das macht sich mehr durch Diskussionen über andere Dinge bemerkbar wie Briefmarkensammeln, Kuhwiesenwaller usw...:q

Gruß Torsten


----------



## fordfan1 (29. August 2016)

*AW: Angelverbote - Würdet ihr schwarzangeln?*

Habe die Frage mal mit Ja beantwortet,da ich einen solch aufgezwungenen Zustand sehr gerne und ruhigen Gewissens ignorieren würde,halte es meistens eh ein wenig "liberal" mit der Gesetzesauslegung.

Bewege mich persönlich im öffentlichen Leben meist so,dort wo ich keinen anderen schädige (ausser natürlich die schmerzempfindlichen und gefühlsbetonten Fische) mache ich das was ich für richtig halte und fertig.

Kann jetzt jeder von mir denken was er möchte,den meisten wäre ich denke ich mal im wirklichen Leben ziemlich symphatisch.

Mfg. Steffen


----------



## bombe20 (29. August 2016)

*AW: Angelverbote - Würdet ihr schwarzangeln?*



Sneep schrieb:


> Das kann dann auch die Peta -Ortsgruppe erledigen.


"ja wenn sie insistieren?!"


----------



## zandertex (30. August 2016)

*AW: Angelverbote - Würdet ihr schwarzangeln?*

schwarzangeln?................fürn paar grundeln?nein!


----------



## Koenigsgambit (30. August 2016)

*AW: Angelverbote - Würdet ihr schwarzangeln?*

Bei den Jägern gibt es Falkner.
Als ex-Angler würde ich vielleicht zum "Pelikaner" oder "Kormoraner".
Man müßte sich sich nur einen dieser -noch- gefiederten Feinde organisieren
und abrichten...


----------



## Brummel (30. August 2016)

*AW: Angelverbote - Würdet ihr schwarzangeln?*

Ob mit Pfeil, Harpune, Vogel oder den verschiedenen Netzarten, was ist dabei der Zusammenhang mit dem Angeln...? 
Schon möglich dass es bald ums blosse Überleben geht, aber bis dahin seh ich die Angelei doch lieber als Beruhigung, Ablenkung vom Alltag und Kraftquelle aus der "Natur".

Natur in Anführungszeichen weil es diese meiner Meinung nach hier schon lange nicht mehr gibt.


----------



## PirschHirsch (30. August 2016)

*AW: Angelverbote - Würdet ihr schwarzangeln?*

Als Alternative zu subversiver Tätigkeit kaufe ich mir dann einfach noch nen pimpigen Herrensitz auf dem Lande, der ausreichend zahlreiche, attraktive und große Privatgewässer umfasst (halt sowas End-Earliges mit nem Haufen Tropengehörn an  ehrwürdigen Palisander-Paneelen).

Da wird dann nach Gusto geangelt und nebenbei ruraldekadent rumresidiert wie der selige Schah von Persien beim Skifahren in St. Moritz.

Und was da dann irgendwas stressig schützen oder verbieten will, wird von meinen gedungenen Scharfschützen auf den imposanten Zinnen ins Laservisier genommen (sofern es die drei vorgelagerten Minengürtel überwinden und zudem den bollwerksnah im inneren Sperrkreis freilaufend gehaltenen Großrudeln von Komodo-Wachwaranen ausweichen konnte).

No isch a Ruh.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (30. August 2016)

*AW: Angelverbote - Würdet ihr schwarzangeln?*

Der Bissanzeiger würde dann wohl zukünftig nicht mehr den Biss anzeigen, aber die Schnüre auf der Zuwegung zum Angelplatz überwachen........

Vielleicht würde ich aber auch meine Haken woanders ausbringen. Auf dem Pflaster vor der Petageschäftsstelle, in der Hoffnung das mit möglichst viele an den Haken gehen


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. August 2016)

*AW: Angelverbote - Würdet ihr schwarzangeln?*



Testudo schrieb:


> Der Bissanzeiger würde dann wohl zukünftig nicht mehr den Biss anzeigen, aber die Schnüre auf der Zuwegung zum Angelplatz überwachen........



Und die kurzgeteilte Teleruten, die Fantasie hier find ich klasse ;-)))

Davon ab ist es schon bemerkenswert, wenn man sieht, wie sich verschiedene Umfragen mit ähnlicher Fragestellung doch in der Tendenz gleichen und damit tragfähiger werden...

Auch nochmal:
Redaktionelle Umfragen bei uns sind NICHT repräsentativ/wissenschaftlich, sondern geben lediglich ein Stimmungsbild der AB-User wieder..

Dass aber sowohl bei dieser Abstimmung dort http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=247694 wie bei der aktuellen hier der Anteil derjenigen, die sich klar, eindeutig und ohne Abstriche auch an (in den jeweils eigenen Augen unsinnigere) Gesetze und Regeln halten würden, bei um die 20 % liegt, diejenigen, die sich bei (in den jeweiligen Augen unsinnigen) Gesetzen und Regeln eher legalflexibel verhalten würden, um die 60%, während wiederum das ablehnen aller Regelungen und dementsprechendes Komplettignorieren von Regelungen und Gesetzen nur bei einer Minderheit vorkommt.


----------



## Peter21 (30. August 2016)

*AW: Angelverbote - Würdet ihr schwarzangeln?*

Mhhhh....so schräg das auch klingt:

Der Eurocrash, Merkel Putsch, der 3te Weltkrieg sind momentan wohl realistischer, als ein Angelverbot.

Die ganze Welt dreht mal wieder am Rad. Möglich ist alles und ich würde bei solch einem extrem hirnrissigen Gesetz/Verbot mir eine Möglichkeit suchen zu angeln. 

Immerhin bin ich süchtig und so lange es kein Kraut dagegen gibt, werde ich angeln gehen!


----------



## Jose (30. August 2016)

*AW: Angelverbote - Würdet ihr schwarzangeln?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ... während wiederum das ablehnen aller Regelungen und dementsprechendes Komplettignorieren von Regelungen und Gesetzen nur bei einer Minderheit vorkommt.




gibt eben viel mehr leute, die angeln gehen als eingefärbte angler.

wahrscheinlich angelfischer...:q


----------



## thanatos (2. September 2016)

*AW: Angelverbote - Würdet ihr schwarzangeln?*



Vanner schrieb:


> Ich hab als Schwarzangler angefangen, ich würde auch als Schwarzangler enden.



:m jenau so isset


----------



## thanatos (2. September 2016)

*AW: Angelverbote - Würdet ihr schwarzangeln?*



Nidderauer schrieb:


> Das sehe ich genauso. Sorgt lieber dafür, dass es nicht dazu kommt, dann stellt sich die Frage nicht
> 
> Und solange man anderweitig Nahrungsmittel auf legalem Wege auftreiben kann, macht das auch ziemlich wenig Sinn, sich dem unnötigen Streß des Erwischtwerdens auszusetzen.
> 
> Grüße Sven



bei einem richtigen Angler würde es den Reiz und die Spannung noch erhöhen und auch alles "enttechnisieren"#6


----------



## ernie1973 (2. September 2016)

*AW: Angelverbote - Würdet ihr schwarzangeln?*

Also - wenn Angelverbot bedeutet, dass Straftatbestände verwirklicht werden müßten, um dennoch zu angeln, also (Fisch-) Diebstahl oder Fischwilderei, dann würde ich in Deutschland nicht mehr angeln.

Die Strafen sind empfindlich, wenn man nicht gerade Hartz 4 Bezieher ist, richten sie sich nach dem Einkommen, was die Höhe der Tagessätze bei Geldstrafen oder auch Strafbefehlen angeht und das wäre sooooo teuer, dass es mich tatsächlich abschrecken würde.

Zudem könnte das Angelgerät eingezogen werden und mit etwas Pech hätte man kein sauberes Führungszeugnis mehr, dass ich z.B. BRAUCHE, für einiges, was ich so mache.

Dafür könnte man in dem von Thomas konstruierten "Angeln-Verboten" Szenario dann besser und günstiger mehrfach im Jahr im benachbarten Ausland angeln.


Petri!

Ernie


----------



## u-see fischer (2. September 2016)

*AW: Angelverbote - Würdet ihr schwarzangeln?*

Sehe das ähnlich wie Ernie1973. 

 Die Frage wäre jedoch, wie stark wird das Angelverbot überwacht? Da ja das Angeln generell verboten wäre, würde zwangsläufig auch jeder, der mit einer Angel am Gewässer angetroffen wird einwandfrei als Schwarzangler zu erkennen sein. Hier im bzw. am Rande des Ruhrgebiets wäre dass das begehen einer Straftat vor Zeugen, nicht wirklich ratsam.


----------



## Freehunter (2. September 2016)

*AW: Angelverbote - Würdet ihr schwarzangeln?*

jeder wie er möchte, aber dann gebs kein Forum mehr !schluchzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Tate (2. September 2016)

*AW: Angelverbote - Würdet ihr schwarzangeln?*

Schwarzangeln  mit der aktuellen Rechtslage ja aber bei einem generellen Verbot ein klares Nein. Jetzt kann man sich mit Glück und Freundlichkeit etwas dumm stellen oder sich aus der Sache rausschwatzen. Was will man bei einem allgemeinen Verbot tun wo es nicht solche Grauzonen gibt oder das Unwissen der Kontrolleure genutzt werden kann? Gibt es aber auch Gedanken um den komplexen Angelmarkt? Das sind doch nicht nur die "paar Cent" Beiträge und Abgaben sondern der gesamte Milliarden-Markt mit einigen Tausenden Angestellten und Freiberuflern und damit recht hohe staatliche Einnahmen. Aufgrund dieser Tatsache sollte ein totales Verbot für einen gesunden Verstand kein Thema sein. Ich hoffe ich habe jetzt die Politiker nicht überschätzt.


----------



## hirschkaefer (2. September 2016)

*AW: Angelverbote - Würdet ihr schwarzangeln?*

...gehen wir halt Speer werfen.... auch ein nettes Hobby :q


----------



## rheinfischer70 (2. September 2016)

*AW: Angelverbote - Würdet ihr schwarzangeln?*

Ist doch wie so oft eine Frage des Preises und der Wahrscheinlichkeit. 100€ Geldbuße und eine sehr geringe Wahrscheinlichkeit erwischt zu werden, oder Knast mit Jobverlust bei regelmäßigen Kontrollen zu allen Uhrzeiten.


----------



## Jose (2. September 2016)

*AW: Angelverbote - Würdet ihr schwarzangeln?*

ähem, vielen kollegen scheint es an


historischem wissen zu fehlen, die fischwaid war über jhdte dem adel und klerus vorbehalten und dem plebs, also uns, bis zur todesstrafe verboten. 
haben dennoch viele unserer ahnen gemacht #6
kreativität zu fehlen: wer würde dann noch auf heutige (ab)art angeln???
handleine der intelligenten art (poste ich hier nicht) etc.
einer typischen anglervita zu fehlen.
angefangen als schwarzangler und deshalb wohl auch bestens vertraut mit effektiven nicht auffallenden methoden
hieße letztendlich zurück zu den wurzeln und wieder platz am wasser :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. September 2016)

*AW: Angelverbote - Würdet ihr schwarzangeln?*

kurzgeteilte Teleruten werden ungeahnten Aufschwung erleben und nachts auf Bahnhofsvorplätzen mit gutem Gewinn verdealt werden ;-))


----------



## Jose (2. September 2016)

*AW: Angelverbote - Würdet ihr schwarzangeln?*

...und den fisch natürlich auch. 
wär ein echtes existenzgründergesetz


----------



## Fairplay61 (3. September 2016)

*AW: Angelverbote - Würdet ihr schwarzangeln?*

Ja - Nein - Vielleicht ??

Ich denke mal schon das ich bei einen generellen Verbot schwarzangeln würde. Käme aber auf die Umstände an. Wäre es verboten um die Arten zu schützen oder wäre es verboten weil die Fische nicht genießbar wären würde ich auf das Angeln verzichten. Wäre es allerdings für den kleinen Mann (der einfachen Bevölkerung) verboten könnten sie mich mal Kreuzweise und ich würde ...........


----------



## Ralle 24 (3. September 2016)

*AW: Angelverbote - Würdet ihr schwarzangeln?*

Interessante Frage...

Ich würds nicht, denn ich angle eh kaum noch in Deutschland. Außerdem hab ich keinen Bock deswegen zu einer Strafe verdonnert zu werden.

Denjenigen, die Schwarzangeln würden könnte ich aber in gewisser Weise gratulieren. Sie hätten so in 10-15 Jahren einen zwar illegalen, aber tollen Sport in nicht Besatzversauten Gewässern mit natürlichem Bestand. Für mich allerdings wohl zu spät.


----------



## Case (3. September 2016)

*AW: Angelverbote - Würdet ihr schwarzangeln?*

Ich würde nicht schwarzangeln. Angeln ist für mich ein Hobby zur Entspannung. Schwarzangeln ist das sicher nicht.


Case


----------



## Zander Jonny (3. September 2016)

*AW: Angelverbote - Würdet ihr schwarzangeln?*

Ich würde schwarzangeln weil ich es seid mein 8 Lebensjahr bis ich 23 wurde auch gemacht habe.

Ich wurde einmal erwischt ohne konsequenzen.


----------



## Jose (3. September 2016)

*AW: Angelverbote - Würdet ihr schwarzangeln?*

ist zwar jetze ein bisschen overkicked - aber würde ich alles befolgen, was "von oben" angeordnet wird?

ich hoffe nicht - weiß es aber nicht...
aber der wille, die eigendrehung zu behalten, der ist schon recht widersetzlich stark.

darum also "ich würde", und nicht nur schwarzangeln.

einmal 33 reicht!


----------



## Ralle 24 (4. September 2016)

*AW: Angelverbote - Würdet ihr schwarzangeln?*

Man darf dabei nicht vergessen, dass es dann keine Gewässerpächter, Angler, und von Vereinen bestellte Fischereiaufseher mehr gibt.
Bedeutet, dass die Gefahr erwischt zu werden an vielen Gewässern gegen Null geht.


----------



## rheinfischer70 (4. September 2016)

*AW: Angelverbote - Würdet ihr schwarzangeln?*

Dafür würdest du immer sofort und eindeutig als Schwarzangler erkannt werden. Und da überall Hundebesitzer und Spaziergänger sind, würde es im Handyzeitalter nicht lange dauern, bis eine Ordnungsmacht hinter dir steht.


----------



## wusel345 (4. September 2016)

*AW: Angelverbote - Würdet ihr schwarzangeln?*

Stellt euch doch  mal vor, es gibt kein Angeln mehr? Wen würde die Peta als nächstes auf den Kieker nehmen? Natürlich die Jägerschaft. Wären die auch weg vom Fenster, was ich pers. nicht glaube, da deren Lobby zu stark ist, siehts bei Petas schlecht aus. Dann geht das Gejaule los, dass die Städte vom Wild überrannt werden wie z.B. Berlin mit dem Schwarzwild oder Kassel mit Waschis. 

Unsere Seen, Teiche, kleine und größere Bäche werden ein trauriges Dasein führen weil niemand sie mehr pflegt. Oder übernimmt das dann die Peta? Glaube ich kaum. 

Mein Fazit: Angeln wird nicht verboten, also brauchen wir nicht schwarz zu Angeln. Ich werde es, wenn doch, eh nicht mehr erleben.


----------



## Reg A. (4. September 2016)

*AW: Angelverbote - Würdet ihr schwarzangeln?*

Habe mit "Nein" abgestimmt, und zwar aus folgendem Grund:



rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Dafür würdest du immer sofort und eindeutig als Schwarzangler erkannt werden. Und da überall Hundebesitzer und Spaziergänger sind, würde es im Handyzeitalter nicht lange dauern, bis eine Ordnungsmacht hinter dir steht.



Bin leidenschaftlicher Spinn- und Fliegenfischer, und das lässt sich nunmal nicht (ganz) heimlich, still und leise machen. Ansitzangeln macht mir einfach keinen Spaß, und bei einem generellen Angelverbot würde Schwarzangeln fast grundsätzlich darauf hinauslaufen, um die Gefahr, nicht erwischt zu werden, zu minimieren. Mag aber auch regional unterschiedlich sein; in MV triffst du evtl. bei der Ausübung deines Hobbys niemanden (dann würde ich wohl schwarzangeln), hier in Nordbayern kann ich mich allerdings nicht daran erinnern, in den letzten zehn Jahren beim Angeln oder zumindest auf dem Weg zum oder vom Wasser keinen Passanten getroffen zu haben... 
Hinzu kommt, dass Angeln für mich ein Hobby unter vielen ist, keine Lebenseinstellung oder Dogma (obwohl ich ca. zweimal die Woche am Wasser bin), und wenn ich's nicht mehr ausüben könnte oder dürfte, dann würde ich entweder mehr Zeit in meine anderen Hobbys investieren oder ein neues finden.


----------



## Side (6. September 2016)

*AW: Angelverbote - Würdet ihr schwarzangeln?*

Meiner Meinung nach wird so ein generelles Verbot nie in Kraft treten. Die Lobby die dahinter steckt ist viel zu groß. Es gibt in Deutschland über 5 Millionen Angler.... Das ist ein Milliardengeschäft! Und da steckt dann auch jede Menge Macht dahinter


----------



## Brummel (7. September 2016)

*AW: Angelverbote - Würdet ihr schwarzangeln?*

@Side,

dein Optimismus in allen Ehren, ich seh das Ganze etwas anders, welche Konzerne (Lobbyisten&Wirtschaft) sind denn die Hauptproduzenten von Angelzubehör ?  
Keiner von denen wird so "blöd" sein auf eine Sparte zu setzen gegen die immer mehr Stimmung gemacht wird.


----------



## Jose (7. September 2016)

*AW: Angelverbote - Würdet ihr schwarzangeln?*

...immer noch: JA!


----------



## randio (7. September 2016)

*AW: Angelverbote - Würdet ihr schwarzangeln?*

Ein ganz klares JA!


----------



## zotel (7. September 2016)

*AW: Angelverbote - Würdet ihr schwarzangeln?*

Aber so was von :vik:


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Angelverbote - Würdet ihr schwarzangeln?*

Auch recht eindeutiges Ergebnis bis jetzt....


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Januar 2018)

*AW: Angelverbote - Würdet ihr schwarzangeln?*

da könnten noch ein paar Stimmen kommen


----------



## niliundsams (27. Januar 2018)

*AW: Angelverbote - Würdet ihr schwarzangeln?*

Ich habe den Fisch- und Jagdtrieb in mir, ich muß einfach weiterangeln. Ich bin ein hoffnungsloser Fall und durch den Jagdtrieb in mir, nicht für meine Taten veranwortlich. Ich suche mir einen Psychiater, der mir das bestätigt. Vielleicht bleibe ich dann straffrei, ich kann ja nichts dafür. 
Eine andere Möglichkeit wäre, die Sucht und die inneren Zwänge, die mich schiergar zerreissen, auf eine Ersatzbetätigung umzulagern. Eine Empfehlung wäre die Jagd auf Politiker und Petaanhänger, die ein Angelverbot fordern. Das könnte eventuell auch eine Ersatzbefriedigung bringen und wenn alle so handeln, die dieselben psychischen Probleme wegen Angelverboten haben wie ich, dann würde wegen fehlender Leute die das Verbot fordern, das Verbot auch schnell wieder aufgehoben.
Also liebe Fischer, geht zum Psychiater und dann los!:vik:
Da bekommt man auch den "Jagdschein".
Noch eine Frage: Hat Peta eine Schonzeit oder ein Mindestmaß?
Wenn nicht gilt das bayrische Abknüppelgebot, ich will ja weidgerecht handeln.


----------



## Gast (27. Januar 2018)

*AW: Angelverbote - Würdet ihr schwarzangeln?*

Naja, ich fahre auf der Landstrasse hier in NL auch keine 80/km/h 
Ich sehr einfach keinen Sinn darin und genau so würde es sich beim Angeln verhalten.
Wozu sollte ich nicht mehr angeln ?
Weil andere es so wollen ?
Lächerlich.


----------



## zokker (27. Januar 2018)

*AW: Angelverbote - Würdet ihr schwarzangeln?*



Der_Barschangler schrieb:


> Naja, ich fahre auf der Landstrasse hier in NL auch keine 80/km/h ...



Na wenn dir das schon zu schnell ist ...


----------



## JottU (27. Januar 2018)

*AW: Angelverbote - Würdet ihr schwarzangeln?*

Ganz sicher würde ich dann schwarz angeln.|rolleyes
Einige schöne, leicht erreichbare Stellen würden zwar wegfallen aber die Auswahl wäre immer noch groß genug.
Und wer sollte denn kontrollieren,die Ehrenamtlichen ganz sicher nicht mehr und die Polizei hat sicher auch keine Lust stundenlang durch den Wald zu latschen um durch Zufall mal einen zu erwischen. Da wäre ich auch ganz entspannt.


----------



## rippi (27. Januar 2018)

*AW: Angelverbote - Würdet ihr schwarzangeln?*

Verbote sind für Luschen. Die oberste Instanz muss immer die Moral sein.


----------



## Gerris (27. Januar 2018)

*AW: Angelverbote - Würdet ihr schwarzangeln?*

Ok, rein Hypothetisch.
Wäre Deutschland das erste und einzige Land in dem angeln verboten wäre.
Allerdings ist Deutschland weltweit das einzige Land, in dem ein derartiges Verbot möglich wäre!

Was würde sich ändern? Angelläden würde es nicht mehr geben. 
Die Ruten und Zubehörpreise würden explodieren.
Schwarzmarkthandel für Angelgerät.
Man müsste sich Angelgerät im Ausland kaufen, nach Deutschland schmuggeln, oder selber basteln.

Was würde das für mich bedeuten?

Aber ist ja alles nur Hypothetisch...
Leichteres Gepäck zum angeln. Keine Ausweise, Fangstatistiken, Unterfangketscher, Maßband, Waage u.s.w.

Vermehrt Nachts angeln. 
Angeln überall wo ich will!

Mit Bogen und Harpune Angeln!

Der zusätzliche Nervenkitzel, macht das Fischen bestimmt spannender! Flucht nur bei Polizeieinsätzen!
Kontrollierende Angler gibts nicht mehr und Schützer leben etwas gefährlicher!

Was sollte es schon für Strafen für Schwarzangeln geben? In Hamburg gibts nicht mal für Tötungsdelikte Freiheitsstrafen!


----------



## Jose (27. Januar 2018)

*AW: Angelverbote - Würdet ihr schwarzangeln?*



Gerris schrieb:


> ...
> Was sollte es schon für Strafen für Schwarzangeln geben? In Hamburg gibts nicht mal für Tötungsdelikte Freiheitsstrafen!



erzähl mal. klingt nach no sense


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Januar 2018)

*AW: Angelverbote - Würdet ihr schwarzangeln?*

nein, erzählt er nicht, weil allgemeine Politik hier nix verloren hat.
Danke


----------



## inextremo6 (27. Januar 2018)

*AW: Angelverbote - Würdet ihr schwarzangeln?*

Eindeutig fuer ja gestimmt.
Angeln ist meine Lebensphilosophie -Aufgabe.
Zumal ich in 40 Jahren nur 3mal kontrolliert wurde.
So lange wie die Strafen nicht meinen finanziellen Ruin bedeuten würde ich weiter durchziehen und teilweise meine Touren nach Skandinavien verlegen,so wie ich es auch heute schon halte,nur eben des oefteren......


----------



## Herman Hummerich (27. Januar 2018)

*AW: Angelverbote - Würdet ihr schwarzangeln?*

Tausche dann Haus gegen Teich!


----------



## pennfanatic (27. Januar 2018)

*AW: Angelverbote - Würdet ihr schwarzangeln?*

Lieber schwarzangeln wie gr......


----------



## poldi82 (27. Januar 2018)

*AW: Angelverbote - Würdet ihr schwarzangeln?*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Würde mich wahrscheinlich dran halten und mehr im Ausland angeln........
> 
> ........Schnorcheln und Tauchen als Ersatzhobby.




Würde auch auf NL ausweichen.

Tauchen würde ich auch, mit Harpune. Wenn ich eh wildern müsste....


----------



## hans albers (28. Januar 2018)

*AW: Angelverbote - Würdet ihr schwarzangeln?*

was ist der sinn solcher umfrage..???

so mal rein plakativ nen general verbot
in den raum stellen, 
damit hat man ja auch nen "vernüftigen " grund schwarz zu angeln..?


naja pauschal , wie so oft,
 und von der sache her total 
aus der luft gegriffen...


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Januar 2018)

*AW: Angelverbote - Würdet ihr schwarzangeln?*

erkannt - siehe Eingangsposting dazu:


> *Ist natürlich ein rein hypothetische Frage*,



Was war der Sinn Deines Postings???


----------



## hans albers (28. Januar 2018)

*AW: Angelverbote - Würdet ihr schwarzangeln?*

ich sag nur:

meinungsmache at its best...


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Januar 2018)

*AW: Angelverbote - Würdet ihr schwarzangeln?*

Dein Posting?


ok. ist Dein gutes Recht..


----------

